# Frosty CO2 Regulator



## LaudanumRx (Nov 28, 2010)

This morning I woke to a frosty regulator that appeared to be spewing CO2 out the side of it. By frosty, I mean completely covered in frost. I have been using this regulator for about a month with no problems - - - it has never leaked before. It is part of the Hydrofarm Active Air Kit. 

The only difference between last night and any other night was that the grow room was relatively warm (about 87F) because the dehumidifier was running all night to keep moisture levels down as it was not only raining all night but it also happened that my watering schedule for my mothers and my flowering plants coincided and about 8 gallons of water was added to the grow medium. 

Even with that temp increase though, it never got above 87F - - - the warmest it's ever been in there but still acceptable considering my other parameters (ie 1500ppm CO2). One note: the tank, regulator, etc are all _inside_ the grow room.

My questions:

*What do you think happened?*
*
From your experiences, is the device most likely broken now? If so, which parts of it? Regulator, solenoid, etc?*

*How is this best prevented in the future?*

*Most importantly, what's the best way to move forward now so I can test the device and get it up and running to maintain CO2 emissions to balance out my higher temps and keep those plants thriving?* 

Please excuse any left out information. Any help is very much appreciated and I'm more than happy to answer any questions at all about any other variables. Thank you very much in advance for your help and consideration.


----------



## jtrbushes (Nov 28, 2010)

There are several companies that sell an inline regulator heater for around a hundred bucks. New regulator + inline heater = no more problems.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Nov 28, 2010)

jtrbushes said:


> There are several companies that sell an inline regulator heater for around a hundred bucks. New regulator + inline heater = no more problems.


Thanks for the reply, jtrbushes. Would you surmise my regulator to be definitely broken? What do other growers feel is the best way to test everything out and rule out all the variables to determine the exact problem?


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Nov 28, 2010)

Frost or ice build up on the outside of the cylinder is an indication that the gases were omitted from the bottle at a high rate. Like your reg blew and the co2 came spewing out. For example if you know anyone who uses oxygen bottles for breathing assistance, when they come fill up the bottles they get all frosty because they are being filled at a rapid rate. Sounds like you got a leak or your reg was turned up too high.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Nov 28, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> Sounds like you got a leak or your reg was turned up too high.


The regulator was at precisely 30 psi as per the manufacturers' recommendations. I've tested for slow leaks in the past. This was definitely more of a blasting emission than a leak.

Tyrannabudz, ha, great name. I'm gonna be Triweedatops.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Nov 28, 2010)

30 PSI? That is high bro. Go here www.hydrofarm.com/co2calc.php to determine your setting. My flower room is 10' x 7' and my setting is 0.30 psi. Check it out just to be sure. Late.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Nov 28, 2010)

Tyrannabudz said:


> 30 PSI? That is high bro. Go here www.hydrofarm.com/co2calc.php to determine your setting. My flower room is 10' x 7' and my setting is 0.30 psi. Check it out just to be sure. Late.


I think you are referring to your cubic feet per hour. 30 PSI is normal.


----------



## Coals (Nov 28, 2010)

A Co2 regulator would definetly frost up if 30 psi were constant. A welding shop will sell heated regulators and for less money regulators with a finned manifold to warm the regulator with ambient air temp. Welding sporadically all day on a cold day at a similar psi frosts regs over no prob.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Dec 7, 2010)

It's 15 mins on / 15 off. I tightened the regulator and haven't had a problem since. It was loose. My bad. I deserved negative street cred for this one.


----------

